# Can I use this HRM w/Strava?



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

CatEye Strada Digital Wireless Cyclocomputer with Heart Rate - Heart Rate Monitors

Can an iPhone with Strava app pick up the signal?


----------



## kingsqueak (Jul 21, 2013)

No, the model from Cateye would be the Stealth 50 and the cycle computer would log the data, which you would load onto a computer and upload to Strava after you converted to the .FIT file format it uses.

If you want just a HR strap that the phone would read and would integrate directly to Strava, check out the Zephyr product for the iPhone.

iPhone Heart Rate Monitor ? HxM Smart for iPhone 5 and iPhone 4S with Bluetooth Smart (4.0) | Zephyr Technology Corporation

Your phone would become the HRM data collector via Strava directly, and the GPS to log your course and speed also.

If you want cadence and wheel speed sensor and HRM strap, that can be processed by a computer and uploaded to Strava after the ride, the Sigma ROX 10.0 GPS works well too. It will also work with an ANT+ power meter if you add one later.


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

kingsqueak said:


> No, the model from Cateye would be the Stealth 50 and the cycle computer would log the data, which you would load onto a computer and upload to Strava after you converted to the .FIT file format it uses.
> 
> If you want just a HR strap that the phone would read and would integrate directly to Strava, check out the Zephyr product for the iPhone.
> 
> ...


No big deal, heart rate in real time is more important. I couldn't find any products that weren't a $300 GPS or required the use of my phone (didn't want either of those solutions for various reasons) that did both Strava interface and real time heart rate... and 9/10 of my motivation to get heart rate was to see it in real time, so I went with that.


----------



## kingsqueak (Jul 21, 2013)

Yeah the Zephyr strap works well, I got one for my Android phone but recently just got the Sigma ROX because I break the GPS in my phone when messing with ROM loading on it.

When I left my phone alone, using Strava and the Zephyr strap worked really nicely. Uploads to Strava are direct via the phone that way too.


----------



## ralj (Sep 18, 2009)

Any Bluetooth (LE or Smart) sensor will work. I have a polar one and also ended up with a wahoo. They all work with Strava, Wahoo, Endomondo, and all other Bluetooth apps. For the polar, you don't even need the watch, you just need the Bluetooth sensor which is a different purchase than the standard one that ships with the watches.


----------



## ralj (Sep 18, 2009)

BTW, when training, I run Strava for all the things it does, but then also run the Wahoo app on top of that because the data (HRM and GPS) it provides is much more robust.


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

I have the wahoo strap for riding the trainer. It works great with an iPhone 4S. If you use the wahoo app for data collection, you can easily load the file to a half dozen web services including strava and Dropbox for storage.


----------

